# Schaltauge für Bergwerk Mercury



## bl4d8 (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
leider ist mein Schaltauge an meinem Bergwerk Mercury im sack....
Wisst ihr wo ich ein passendes im netz bekomme?
danke schon mal gruß simon


----------



## onkel_willi (11. Februar 2005)

hi,

hier http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/ zum beispiel...

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaufuessler (11. Februar 2005)

Hi,

solltest du es doch noch direkt im Laden hohlen wollen, dann gibts das auch bei Mr. Bike in Pforzheim, hab das meine fürs Pfadfinder auch dort her.

Gruß 

Daniel


----------

